

World Bank Data API example - EzGraphs
http://r-chart.blogspot.com/2010/06/plotting-world-bank-data-with-r.html

======
iworkforthem
@EzGraphs Thanks! Never know World Bank open up so much APIs
(<http://data.worldbank.org/data-catalog>) and with a bit of visualization and
charts, it could give a good macro view of economy of the world.

------
EzGraphs
Anyone working on applications using this data?

